# Wlp800 V Wlp802 V Wlp830



## rough60 (24/5/07)

Hi all,

I was wondering which of these 3 yeast would you recommend for a Boh Pils and why.
Here's the recipe:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Northern Boner
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.23 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 66.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Lager Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 80.0 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (12.0 EBC) Grain 20.0 % 
12.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
12.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (30 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70%] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

Cheers.


----------



## DJR (24/5/07)

Any - but i'll say that 802 is better than 800, and 830 is a bit boring (but very tolerant of weird conditions)

Ahh boh pils - i feel winter ferments coming on :beerbang:

The other option of course is the Wyeast 2278 (Urquell D) which has no white labs equivalent


----------



## Duff (24/5/07)

I find the 802 produces less sulphur notes than 830, very clean and good yeast. I have a vial of 800 in the fridge to try on a Pilsner, supposed to be the 2001 Pils Urqell, but after resting my Vienna Lager for the past couple of days I have to say WOW to S-189. Seems a step above 34/70 if you can't be bothered making up a big starter of liquid lager yeast. 1 pack just sprinkled on top of the Vienna (1.050), taken 10 days at 12C to hit 1.008 :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## rough60 (13/6/07)

Thanks guys,
I ended up getting the 802, should be using it next week.
Cheers.


----------



## hockadays (14/6/07)

The 802 is better for the style but I would change you late additions of hops to around 30g at 0mins. The 802 came out crisper for me then the 830 but both are good yeasts...

cheers


----------

